# I've got (more - updated) baby goats! (Pictures)



## Hykue (May 9, 2011)

I don't post on here a whole lot, but it's my place to go for questions.  I asked one a few days ago about my knuckled-under kid, and realized that I should really post some cute pictures as payment for all the great answers I always get here.  Especially since my girls are kidding so late, so probably most of you don't have new baby kids anymore?

Anyway, my FF, Dash, kidded by herself the other day, I checked them in the morning, she looked fine and normal and ate hay like there was no tomorrow.  I got very busy working on our new greenhouse, didn't check until about 6, and there were two dried-off kids in the barn!  I was very proud of her and felt a bit sheepish for missing my first-ever kidding.  Oh well, she did just fine on her own.  She was tired, so I gave her some water and grain and fresh hay, and she ate and drank and then licked her babies some more.  They both nursed okay on their own, the only problem was the little boy's knuckled under leg.  Splints and BoSe (equivalent) did the job, and he's fine now.

Now I just have to remember how to post pictures on here, and you can see little Splash and her brother Sprig.

This is Splash.  She looks a lot like her mom, but with elf ears instead of cinnamon rolls, and a bit of a white vee on her left side.







This is Sprig.  He was the one with the contracted tendon in his left front, but he jumps around just fine now.  He's almost all white, with a tiny spot of black hairs on his spine.






Splash is very proud of her climbing abilities and loves to climb on the hay when I lay it on the milkstand for my does to eat.






Sprig also likes the milkstand, but he likes to stand behind the head gate, as you can see.






This is a very goaty picture.  That's Dash, the mom, in the middle of the milkstand, Sprig is sticking his head through from the wrong side of the headgate, and Splash is falling off the milkstand . . . as per usual.  How did baby goats live when they were born on mountainsides?  If it were up to Splash, she would have fallen to her doom within two days.






Finally, I figured I should post a picture of their dad, Marbles.  He was on loan from Dash's breeders - free, no less.  They are very good, helpful people.  Here he is.  He's just young, so he's not huge and bucky yet.











Thanks for all the help so far, I'm sure I'll be back for more.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (May 9, 2011)

Very Nice!! Babies are great!!!


----------



## julieq (May 9, 2011)

Great photos!  Congratulations!


----------



## elevan (May 9, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (May 9, 2011)

Congrats! I LOVE seeing pretty babies!


----------



## mossyStone (May 9, 2011)

Adorable.... And you take great pictures!!!!!


----------



## helmstead (May 9, 2011)

Beautiful babies AND photography!


----------



## chandasue (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Ariel301 (May 9, 2011)

So cute! LaMancha babies are the best ever. 

But you almost made me cry. I recently lost a doeling that looked almost exactly like your Splash.  

Congratulations on your new babies!


----------



## Hykue (May 10, 2011)

Thanks!  And I don't really take that great of pictures, I just take a whole LOT of pictures, so eventually some of them are randomly good.  I was pleased with the way they turned out though (helps to have good subjects).  I also have one picture that has an udder, part of Sprig's nose, and Dash's foot apparently kicking Splash in the head (it wasn't but it looks like it in the picture).  So there were some really bad ones, and about 10 times as many blurry ones as useable.  I just keep telling myself, it says right in the Storey's guide for Dairy Goats: spend time with your goat kids.  I'm just following their advice . . .

I'm sorry I almost made you cry, Ariel.  I would be pretty crushed if I lost any of my kids - I only have two does, so they're really pets as much as milk goats.  And furthermore, I'm pregnant myself, so I have a lot of bonding hormones coursing through my body right now, and a strong urge to protect small cute things.  I'm sorry you lost your doeling.  Here's hoping that was the last bit of bad luck you get for a long time.  I was thinking that maybe their "lack" of ears would look strange to me on tiny kids, but it wasn't even noticeable, I loved them right away just as they are.  My alpine was bred to the same buck, so we'll see if her kids have bigger ears or not.


----------



## stano40 (May 10, 2011)

Enjoyed the photo's and if that "V" becomes pronounced during her growing years she will truly be a Victory Baby.

"V" for victory.  A successful delivery.

Congratulations

bob


----------



## Roll farms (May 10, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Hykue (May 15, 2011)

My other doe kidded today, also with boy-girl twins.  I'm pleased that I got a girl from both of my does.  Even though their dad was a LaMancha, they got pretty big ears (I have to admit, I'm pleased about that).  Here's some pictures of them.

This is the girl.







This is the boy.






This is the girl drinking from her (very patient) mama.  The doeling seems to end up with the teat sticking out the side of her mouth about 90% of the time, but she always figures it out eventually.  In this picture, she had it right!






Here's mama cleaning her brand-new girl.






That's about that.  Yay, four babies, and one girl from each!  Even with ears on the alpine crosses!  I couldn't have asked for more.


----------



## helmstead (May 15, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (May 15, 2011)

Very cute little ones!


----------



## hlf1996 (May 15, 2011)

Yay! Are you going to keep any of the "kids"?


----------



## Chicks&Feathers (May 16, 2011)

Love the pics! I am new to goats and on here. I am learning ALOT! Thank you for the pics!!


----------



## jodief100 (May 16, 2011)

Very Cute!


----------



## Hykue (May 16, 2011)

I'm planning on keeping both doelings for at least a year or two.  I might end up keeping a daughter from next year from Dot instead, so my "replacement" for 9-year-old Dot will be a full alpine instead of a cross.  For now, I'm glad I can keep a doeling from each doe.  The boys . . . well, unfortunately I haven't got a use for them unless I could eat them, and I don't think I can bring myself to do that, at least not this year.  So they're probably going to auction.  I have to face the reality that probably they'll still get eaten, and it will be a less pleasant way to go, but I'm pregnant and thus producing lots of bonding hormones, and I think it would be unrealistic to expect myself to eat these particular boys.  I have a small amount of hope that I can find a buyer for two pet wethers . . . but I live in a farming community, so I doubt it.  I'll look!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful pictures.


----------

